# Late Start is the ticket



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">With the cold weather this morning I decided to make a late start 8:00 AM. Mike, Gary, and Keith were game for late star to avoid the cold boat ride. We hit it just right the tide was just starting to fall. Our first three stops only a couple but the fourth stop was all we needed. The trout were biting slow but steady. Even with the cold temps the trout wanted live shrimp and plastics under cork. The plastic Halo shrimp were doing just as good as the live stuff. The guy?s were steady filling up the box. After limiting out on trout we went in search of the reds and found only a few undersize ones none big enough to keep. The weather turned out Perfecta and a box full of trout.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Limited Out 75 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The fall fishing is great right now so give me a call, get in on the action, and get some fillets in your freezer. No hidden charges and your fish cleaned and packed free. GUARANTEED FISH!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

